# Ipad a1397 dead.



## raidencmc (Feb 13, 2007)

This is my Moms Ipad and she said if you can fix it you can have it. 

The story I got is that during a power outage she let the battery die and ever since then it hasn't worked. She refused to take it to the apple store and the warranty ran out. She was at a verizon store and the guy told her he knew somebody that could fix it. They looked at it and felt the "screen" was broke. But she never acted upon it. He pointed out to her a spot he felt was were it was broken. She also mentioned that she thought the charger was bad. 

So I get it and can't see any crack in the screen. I do observe a ding on it which to me says she dropped it. So I plugged it in to a good charger over night and the next morning it was still unresponsive. So I press and hold the home button and the top button and still nothing. The next thing I did was plug it into my pc with the usb cable hoping it will recognize it and still nothing. I then attempt... to remove the touch screen and break it. The display has no visible damage. I took the whole thing apart down to the battery and saw no visible problems. Also tested the battery and it was at 3.5 volts. There is a good chance that fixing this is beyond me but I would like to. I am not sure what my next step would be. How do I go about troubleshooting this?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you have an IPad 2 2011 so it's around 4 years old, it may not be worth spending money on but it's your choice. There are some things here which might help you troubleshoot iPad Troubleshooting & Repair Q&A (iPad Troubleshooting & Repair FAQ) @ EveryiPad.com


----------



## raidencmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I know its not worth it based on age, but I look at it and keep saying you can do it. I think it is more of the challenge of fixing it that has me interested. I checked that site and as what I have seen searching the web, there is a lot of info on easy fixes, and more difficult replacement parts. But not a lot on how to determine what is defective.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey, listen if you want to go for it, I won't discourage you, I gave you the link as it was at least a starting point and it showed you may have a route. It is not anything other than a starting point. Your options are limited and the age of what you're working with does not make things easy.


----------

